# Motobecane Nomade I



## MoMoMonica5 (Jul 10, 2008)

Hello all,
My friend just gave me a bike that they don't need anymore. I was wondering if anybody could help me figure out around what year it is or any other cool facts about it. This is what I've found out about it:
- It's a Motobecane and has "Nomade I" written on it, so I assume that's the model.
- It says that it was made in Taiwan.
- It's a steel frame with lugged joints.
- There are SunTour parts on it.
- It's a 10-speed bike; 2 on the chainring and 5 on the cassette.
- The frame is a compact-geometry frame, as in it's a women's bike.
I'm not a cyclist or anything and I don't know much about bikes. So, some of these terms might be wrong or confusing, ha ha. If you need anymore specifications, just ask me and I'll try and figure it out.
Thanks!
MoMoMonica5


----------



## MoMoMonica5 (Jul 10, 2008)

P.S. I just found the serial number, in case that might help: M10215252.


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

MoMoMonica5 said:


> - It's a Motobecane and has "Nomade I" written on it, so I assume that's the model.
> - It says that it was made in Taiwan.
> - It's a steel frame with lugged joints.
> - There are SunTour parts on it.
> - It's a 10-speed bike; 2 on the chainring and 5 on the cassette.


Well, then it pretty surely wasn't marketed by the current MB company, Bikesdirect.com (which is what this forum is intended for). It probably dates from the 70s or early 80s. You might get more help in the retro forum. In fact, someone just asked a question about a Nomade there, http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=138027


----------

